# Even Unto Death



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2008)

Belgic Confession, Chap. 28:



> EVERY ONE IS BOUND TO JOIN HIMSELF TO THE TRUE CHURCH
> 
> We believe, since this holy congregation is an assembly of those who are saved, and out of it there is no salvation,1 that no person, of whatsoever state or condition he may be, ought to withdraw himself to live in a separate state from it;2 but that all men are in duty bound to join and unite themselves with it, maintaining the unity of the church;3 submitting themselves to the doctrine and discipline thereof; bowing their necks under the yoke of Jesus Christ;4 and as mutual members of the same body,5 serving to the edification of the brethren, according to the talents God has given them.
> 
> ...



Guido de Bres, the chief author of this confession, died a martyr's death on May 31, 1567.


----------

